# For April 2014, here's our featured tractor of the month



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

We were faced with some very difficult choices, but ultimately we decided on pbrezny's 1950 Allis Chalmers "G". What a nice tractor! http://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/1950-allis-chalmers-g-1274.html


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Cool ! I love old iron !


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

cool, would like to see more pictures of it if possible.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Great pick. 
Just something about yesterday iron gives some goose bumps.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Congrats pbrezny, cool tractor. Don't see many of these around these parts!


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

tractor beam said:


> We were faced with some very difficult choices, but ultimately we decided on pbrezny's 1950 Allis Chalmers "G". What a nice tractor! http://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/1950-allis-chalmers-g-1274.html


What a great final decision !!! Love these old G's.......


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

200 views, and only 8 votes?  This must be tougher than I ever imagined! What can we do to make this voting thing easier for you all? :lmao:


----------

